# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Dalja nga mërzitja

## DI_ANA

Merzitemi Sepse Jemi Te Izoluar Sepse Nuk Merremi Me Dicka Qe Ti Japi Nje Fare Vlere Jetes..e Cila Ne Ato Momente Na Duket Bosh...
Jemi Te Izoluar Kur E Ndjejme Veten Te Vetmuar Dhe Kur Na Eshte Ndaluar Cdo Gje Qe Mund Te Na Jepte Nje Stimulim Te Plote Ose Te Mesueshem...
Ndjejme Boshllek Kur Kemi Shume Kohe Bosh Ose Po Ta Marrim Nga Nje Ane Tjeter Kur Nuk Kemi Ato Projekte Konkrete Entuziaste Qe Donim Te Kishim Per Jeten...
Kur Jemi Te I Izoluar Nuk Na Intereson Asgje Dhe Asgje Nuk Mund Te Prodhojme...ose Me Mire E Ndjejme Veten Te Paafte Ose Te Tepert Kudo...
Te Gjitha Ditet Tona Jane Te Njellojta..te Gjithe Oret E Njejta Te Diteve Ngjajne....peizazhi Yne Mental Behet Sa Me Petashuq Dhe Sa Me Pak I Ndricuar....
Ne Menyre Progresive Humbasim Energjine  Dhe Interesin...kujdesi Yne Bazohet Me Shume  Tek Te Keqiat Qe Mund Te Kemi Dhe Keto Te Keqia Marrin Nga Dita Ne Dite Sa Me Shume Vend..
Jeta Jone Ne Keto Momente Shkurtohet Nga Dita Ne Dite..ne Kete Lloj Gjendjeje Ndihemi Keq Pavaresisht Se Nuk Mund Te Kemi Presione Eksteriore...humbim Entuziasmin..shqetesohemi..mbyllemi Ne Vetvete..e Quajme Veten Te Paafte Per Te Mesuar Akoma Edhe Per Te Vazhduar Para..kemi Mungese Kujtese Ose Ngatarrojme Shume Gjera..
Ne Kete Merzitje Qe Kemi Mbyllemi Brenda Ne Universin Tone Te Vogel Dhe Vdekja Na Duket Ne Shumicen E Rasteve Si Shpetimi Me I Mire...

Ne Disa Momente Te Jetes Sone..ne Studiojme..punojme..kujdesemi Per Femijet Tane..
Kemi Projekte Qe Duan Kohe Dhe Investim..energji Edhe Talent...
Keto Xheste Te Jetes Sone Marrin Aq Shume Vend Te Ne Saqe Ne Shume Here Identifikohemi Me To...
Psh Ne Studiojme Po Jemi Studente...ne Punojme Dhe Jemi Jo Vetem Prind Po Edhe Profesor...etj Etj...
Kur Disa Nga Keto Aktivitete Pushojne Ekzistencen E Tyre Ne Humbasim Ne Te Njejten Kohe Dicka E Cila Na Mirrte Nje Pjese Te Kohes Sone ..dhe Sigurisht Nje Pjese Te Identitetit Tone Dhe Nje Shkaku Per Te Jetuar...
Nga Nje Ane Lirohemi Kurse Nga Ana Tjeter Kemi Me Shume Pergjegjesi....

Ne Shume Raste Lodhje Edhe Zhgenjimi Jetojme Ne Ankth Sepse Nuk E Dime Me Cfare Duhet Te Bejme Edhe Perse Sherbejme..
Kemi Shume Pyetje Te Cilat Na Lodhin Trurin Dhe Shume Pak Aksione Konkrete...eshte Nje Kohe Shume E Madhe Ne Te Cilen Humbasim Kohe Edhe Jetojme Pa Qene Te Lumtur Duke Mos Pasur Deshiren Per Te Bere Gjene Me Te Vogel Dhe Duke Ndejtur Ne Merzitje Te Plote Pa Bere Gje Fare...
Ne Kete Raste Kemi Tendencen E Dramatizimit Te Gjerave Me Te Lehta...nje Plage E Vogel Do Na Duket Shume E Madhe..skandalizohemi Ne Menyren Me Te Lehte Per Asgje...bejme Sikur Ka Ndodhur Nje Drame Nqs Dikush Na Thote Te Presim Pak Kur Porosisism Dicka Ne Nje Dyqan...skemi Asgje Per Te Bere ...po Jemi Te Nxituar!!!!

Jemi Si Nje Arush I Mbyllur Ne Kafaz...
Bota Jone Eshte Shume E Vogel ..rrotullohemi E Rrotullohemi Pa Ditur Ku Te Shkojme Dhe Pa Ditur Te Marrim Solucionet Konkrete Te Cilat Do Te Benin Te Dilnim Nga Kjo Gjendje...
Ne Shume Raste Ne E Kemi Te Veshtire Ti Bejme Vetes Ate Qe Do Te Na Bente Mire Sepse Jemi Dhe Ndjehemi Te Lodhur Dhe Sepse Kjo Gje Do Te Kerkonte Nje Lloj Energjie Te Cilen Nuk Mund Ta Japim Me...
Gjithmone Kemi Mendimin Se Jeta Do Te Ishte Me Mire Ndryshe Ose Qe Jeta Qe Kemi Pasur Ka Qene Me E Mire Sesa E Tashmja...

Kemi Njekohesisht Edhe Pershtypjen Qe Jemi Viktime Te Nje Sistemi Social Jo Te Drejte...te Te Tjereve Ose Moskuptimit Nga Te Tjeret..
Ndjejme Ne Kete Rast Nje Ulje Shume Te Madhe Te Konsiderates Per Vetvetn Dhe Ndjehemi Inferior Me Te Tjeret...kemi Mendimin Se Jemi Asgje ..askush Dhe Qe Smund Te Jemi Dikush....
Qendrimi Me I Perhapur Ne Kete Lloj Rasti Eshte Se Degjojme Shume Nga Te Tjeter Po Nuk Degjojme Veten Tone..dhe Ky Eshte Nje Qendrim Viktime..
Ne Mendojme Se Eshte Roli I Te Tjereve Te Na Flasin..te Na Drejtojne...te Na Bertasin..te Na Shpetojne Dhe Ne Te Rrime Pa Bere Gje Fare ....
Ne Rast Merzitje Na Mungon Kapaciteti I Mendimit Dhe Shpjegimit Dhe Per Kete Arsye Nuk Kemi Deshiren E Jetes Dhe Cdo Gje Na Duket Kot Dhe Pa Vlere....


Cduhet Te Bejme Ne Te Tilla Raste????

----------


## shoku_tanku

Nje ngarkese vertet e madhe...keto jane pasojat e qyteterimit...mendoj se nje shkeputje e perkohshme nga kjo bote e zhurmshme do te na bente shume mire
ne nje fare menyre do te na ndihmonte te rigjenim qetesine shpirterore...do te na ulte nivelin e streseve te akumuluara dhe do te na rifreskonte...nje rifreskim i tille
do te na bente te afte qe te riktheheshim serish ne boten tone te zhurmshme dhe te vazhdonim me aktivitetet tona te perditshme...

----------


## BaBa

Baba ka plane me shku ne Henê , me heq Merzitjen dhe strresin, kush do me ardh te mari buke me vete se per te pire mendon  Baba  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lara21k

Ne raste te tilla kam deshire te shohe apo te perjetoje dicka te bukur qe te me ngrej moralin. Te shumten e rasteve lexoje ndonje liber me moral pozitiv dhe futem ne boten e tij. Kur nuk me kenaq bota reale futem tek ajo e enderrave, ky eshte shpetimi  im nga monotonia.  :Lulja3:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nje ngarkese vertet e madhe...keto jane pasojat e qyteterimit...mendoj se nje shkeputje e perkohshme nga kjo bote e zhurmshme do te na bente shume mire
> ne nje fare menyre do te na ndihmonte te rigjenim qetesine shpirterore...do te na ulte nivelin e streseve te akumuluara dhe do te na rifreskonte...nje rifreskim i tille
> do te na bente te afte qe te riktheheshim serish ne boten tone te zhurmshme dhe te vazhdonim me aktivitetet tona te perditshme...



Se di nese kjo shkeputje qe ti thua do te na bente me mire ose me keq per faktin se do ta ndjenim veten larg botes dhe te harruar prej saj...Mendimi im ky..


respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ne raste te tilla kam deshire te shohe apo te perjetoje dicka te bukur qe te me ngrej moralin. Te shumten e rasteve lexoje ndonje liber me moral pozitiv dhe futem ne boten e tij. Kur nuk me kenaq bota reale futem tek ajo e enderrave, ky eshte shpetimi  im nga monotonia.



pershendetje lara

Po eshte bukur te futesh ne boten e endrrave,po nuk do te ishte me mire qe kete jete ta jetonim ne vete dhe pa patur nevoje per enderrime...!!!!
Mendoj qe duhet te kete dicka qe mund te ekzistoje,dicka qe mund te na japi ate besim edhe force qe kemi patur dikur...Po nuk lund dot ta gjej se cfare eshte dhe ku eshte kjo gje...


RESPEKTE

----------


## Gimi3

*" Njeriu kur e ndien veten te dobët, te dëshpëruar dhe te izoluar nuk ka nevojë për gjëra që e bëjnë edhe më të dobët, por ka nevojë për dikend që do t'ia çliron energjinë dhe do ti lëviz kuptimet që flejnë tek ai  "*

----------


## Gimi3

*Është shumë me rëndësi të kuptojmë se aktivitetet e mëdhaja civilizuese dhe përmirësuese nuk ngriten mbi ndalesat, bllokimet dhe ngushticat, por mbi dhënien, flijimin, kreativitetin dhe iniciativën. Në hije të këtyre komponenteve ndodh shërimi i problemeve që lindin si rezultat i lëvizjes dhe përparimit.*

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Se di nese kjo shkeputje qe ti thua do te na bente me mire ose me keq per faktin se do ta ndjenim veten larg botes dhe te harruar prej saj...Mendimi im ky..
> 
> 
> respekte


Qellimi eshte qe te largojme disi streset....ne kete rast,jemi ne qe duhet te harrojme dicka!....nese shkojme deri ne ate pike sa te ndihemi te harruar prej botes sone,atehere do te thote se ndjehemi gati per tu rikthyer serish...

----------


## DI_ANA

Rastet E Merzitjes Mund Te Jene Negative Ose Pozitive.....


Nje Lloj Menyre Shume E Njohur Per Te Kategorizuar Rastet E Merzitjes Ka Per Qellim Qe Ti Ndaje Ato Ne Pozitive Dhe Negative..
Pozitiv Dhe Negativ Jane Dy Fjale Relative..
Nje Rast Merzitje Per Dike Mund Te Jete Te Jete Pozitive Per Dike Tjeter..cdo Gje Varet Nga Personi Dhe Nga Drejtimi Qe I Jep Jetes Se Tij...
Zakonisht Ne KonsIderojme Gezimet Si Pozitive Dhe Vuajtjet Si Negative..
Po Sigurisht Nje Merzitje Mund Te Jete Pozitive Nqs Se Na Sherben Per Nje Komunikim Akoma Me Te Mire Me Tjetrin Ose Per Te Ndryshuar Ate Gje Qe Na Merzit Dhe Qe Te Drejtojme Sa Me Mire Jeten Tone...
Nje Emocion I Kendshem Per Ne Eshte Pozitive...po Kjo Nuk Do Te Thote Qe Ne Nuk Mund Te Arsyetojme Tensionin Tone...
Ne Nje Menyre Gjenerale Te Biesh Ne Dashuri ..krijon Tension..krijon Rrahje Zemrash..pagjumesi...provokon Ankth Dhe Xhelozi...dyshime...
Shumicen E Rasteve Njerezit E Sapomartuar Kthehen Te Lodhur Nga Muaji I Mjaltit...po Kjo Quhet Nje Lodhje E Embel...

Fjalet Pozitiv Dhe Negativ  Vijne Shpesh Ne Jeten Tone...psh Nje Provim Qe Mund Te Kemi Na Ben Te Kemi Kenaqesine E Mbarimit Te Nje Dickaje Po Njekohesisht Edhe Ankthi Per Ta Arritur Kete Gje Eshte...
Nje Rast Merzitjeje Eshte Pozitive Kur Ajo Do Te Thote Dicka Edhe E Ka Nje Kuptim...na Con Drejt Dickaje..

Pozitivi Dhe Negativi Jane Te Lidhur Ne Ekzistencen Tone.....

----------


## DI_ANA

> Qellimi eshte qe te largojme disi streset....ne kete rast,jemi ne qe duhet te harrojme dicka!....nese shkojme deri ne ate pike sa te ndihemi te harruar prej botes sone,atehere do te thote se ndjehemi gati per tu rikthyer serish...




Pergjigje llogjike,po nga ana tjeter ndjehemi njelloj kur jemi te merzitur ,sepse si te jemi te shoqeruar ose si te jemi po vetem,prape ajo lloj merzitje nuk mund te na kaloje aq lehte....
Per mua ky lloj izolimi eshte i njejte....

----------


## cimmy

me pake fjale, arti, sporti, argetimet, zbavitjet, lojrat kompjuterike dhe cfardo aktiviteti pozitiv largon merzine dhe stresin. Por un ju sugjeroj qe te ndegjoni muzike New Age Meditation dhe ti largoni mendimet negative nga koka, ne te kunderten, MENDONI MIRE DHE E MIRA DO T'IU NDODHE!

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

----------


## DI_ANA

> me pake fjale, arti, sporti, argetimet, zbavitjet, lojrat kompjuterike dhe cfardo aktiviteti pozitiv largon merzine dhe stresin. Por un ju sugjeroj qe te ndegjoni muzike New Age Meditation dhe ti largoni mendimet negative nga koka, ne te kunderten, MENDONI MIRE DHE E MIRA DO T'IU NDODHE!
> 
> Pershendetje te gjitheve!


Mendim interesant..

Po mendoj se edhe muzika eshte nje faktor qe ndihmon ne ngritjen e ketij morali te rene...

Respekte

----------


## YaSmiN

Zakonisht ate monitoni e kaloj me pushim ne shtepi edhe qete.Nuk mendon asnje gje pervec vetes tende.Zakonisht monotinia eshte nje stres pune ose jete.Por ne pergjijsi eshte pune ne kete rast ben gjera qe ka te beji me veten tende i jep rendesi me shume vetes.

----------


## cimmy

> Mendim interesant..
> 
> Po mendoj se edhe muzika eshte nje faktor qe ndihmon ne ngritjen e ketij morali te rene...
> 
> Respekte


Ka edhe muzika qe rrisin nivelin e stresit dhe merzise mirepo un e kam cekur zhandrin: New Age (Meditation) zhander i cili ka tinguj te cilet tingellojne bukur mire (nuk ka text) dhe nuk te lene te mendosh negativisht, pra largon mendimet nga koka dhe qeteson mendjen.

Peace

----------


## DI_ANA

> Zakonisht ate monitoni e kaloj me pushim ne shtepi edhe qete.Nuk mendon asnje gje pervec vetes tende.Zakonisht monotinia eshte nje stres pune ose jete.Por ne pergjijsi eshte pune ne kete rast ben gjera qe ka te beji me veten tende i jep rendesi me shume vetes.



Pershendetje Yasmin,

Merzitja eshte gje tjeter,nuk eshte monotonia..
Pikerisht ndonjehere kjo monotoni kthehet ne merzitje,ka njerez pastaj qe kujdesen me shume per veten,po kur arrin ne merzitje nuk te behet asgje,sepse cdo gje te duket pa vlere dhe e kote!
Monotonia duhet luftuar edhe ajo,ashtu si merzitja vete.

respekte

----------


## Pratolini

Vec tani po ve re se postimin tim "Kutia e zeze" ne ditarin e meditimeve duhet ta kisha postuar pikerisht ketu. (madje nqs moderatoret mund te kene akses mbi kete sugjeroj ta levizin)

Me vjen keq per faktin qe ne pergjithesi mendimet dhe arsyetimet tuaja kane nje reference te vazhdueshme drejt faktoreve te jashtem, duke neglizhuar ne kete menyre ate cka personalisht une e mendoj si thembren e akilit, boten e brendshme.

Merzitja (L'ennui), nje koncept jo pak i ndeshur sidomos ne artin francez, mendohet te fshihet ne spleen, diku afer zemres. Eshte nje fenomen metafizik dhe nuk mund te shpjegohet ne asnje menyre me faktore te jetes se perditshme apo dicka konkrete. Pra as nuk mund te kuptosh perse vjen dhe as nuk mund te japesh receta se si mund te iki. Do rekomandoja madje te ishit te kujdesshem ne sugjerimet tuaja sepse ato qe ju mendoni se jane zgjidhje e problemit, shpeshhere mund te ndodhe te jene nje katalizator edhe me i fuqishem i merzise ne nje individ te caktuar, sepse merzitja vjen per shkaqe te ndryshme ne njerez te ndryshem, megjithese ne vetvete mbjell te njejten forme.

Ne shkrimin tim "Kutia e zeze" perpiqem te argumentoj ne menyre te permbledhur nje fenomen te studiuar tek une vete, duke u perpjekur te jem sa me objektiv dhe ne te njejten kohe kurioz rreth asaj cka me ndodh ne momente te merzise.
Sipas mendimit tim, megjithese mund te duket paradoksale, ka njerez qe e kerkojne vete merzine, ndoshta shpeshhere ne menyre te pandergjegjshme.

----------


## DI_ANA

Me ndodh shpesh te pyes veten...

Nga erdha?
Pse erdha?
Per cfare vijme ne kete jete?
Cfare kam bere?
Cfare jam?

Ne shumicen e rasteve them asgje nuk ka vlere!

Ri mendoj me ore te tera dhe asnje konkluzion mbi veten time nuk e nxjerr.
Madje kam harruar femijerine dhe gjithcka te bukur qe mund te kem kaluar.Gjithcka qe me rrethon me duket kot!
Te jete kjo nje lajthitje?
Jo nuk ma merr mendja,po jeta te mundoka,te perplas,te lodh dhe ti se merr vesh!
Vuan shpirterisht po se di sepse vuan,a ja vlen ne te vertete te vuajme,cfare eshte vuajtja valle?
Mos ndoshta jemi krijuar te vuajme dhe te na bejne te vuajme?
Eh.........nuk e di cfare pergjigje ti jap vetvetes dhe enigmat shtohen!

----------


## Pratolini

Duke u bazuar dhe ne pergjigjen e fundit te DI ANA e cila ne te njejten kohe eshte edhe krijuesja e kesaj teme, po vazhdoj arsyetimin tim.

Pyetjet qe ju i beni vetes te jeni e bindur qe nuk i bejne te gjithe, por nje kategori e caktuar njerezish, te cilet kane nje bote te pasur shpirterore dhe intelektuale. 
Nese keto pyetje nuk do te peshonin ne ndergjegjen e ketyre lloj individesh, te jeni e bindur qe zhvillimi boteror do ngecte ne vend. Deshira dhe kurioziteti per te ditur bazat dhe kuptimin e jetes i bejne njerezit te ecin perpara.

Gjithsesi edhte ne kete kategori te caktuar individesh mund te dallohen qarte dy nenndarje :
1: Pozitivistet, te cilet kuriozitetin, kerkesen per ti dhene ekzistences nje kuptim, pra e thene ne nje menyre me konkrete keto pyetje qe ju beni, i kthejne ne nje force dinamike per te ecur perpara
2: Negativistet, te cilet te ndrydhur dhe te lodhur nga fakti qe nuk marrin pergjigje, jane te prirur drejt mohimit dhe nihilizmit, duke rene pre e inteligjences qe ata vete posedojne. Eshte e theksuar deshira per te pare me dyshim dhe pakenaqesi cdo fenomen, duke neglizhuar dhe neperkembur momentet e lumtura qe mund te kene kaluar ne momente te caktuara.

DI ANA, une kuptoj se cdo te thuash me persiatjet dhe meditimet tua filozofike te ketij tipi, por konkluzioni dhe pyetja qe shtron ne fund me duket e gabuar.
Them keshtu sepse edhe ti vete jam i bindur nuk mendon keshtu ne momente te tjera dhe ne te tjera kushte. Te tilla pyetje per fat te keq marrin pergjigje relative ne hapsire dhe kohe te ndryshueshme. 
Personalisht mendoj qe qellimi yne ne jete eshte pikerisht te gjejme cili eshte qellimi duke ja kaluar ato pak detaje qe arrijme te gjejme pasardhesve tane, qe ata te kene nje tablo me te plote rreth te vertetes. Mund te duket paradoksale, por ja qe njeriu qenka krijuar i tille qe aftesite e tij te jene te limitizuara !
Per me teper, duhet te kuptojme qe jemi teresisht te varur nga koncepte qe i kemi marre si te mireqena, pra nje forme marreveshje e pashkruar qe na detyron te kemi perceptime te caktuara.

Une kam momentet e mia kur dyshoj ne gjithcka me rrethon, madje me kujtohet nje konkluzion mjaft i vecante qe kam lexuar ne letersine franceze, sipas te ciles jeta e nje njeriu ne fund te fundit mund te jete edhe thjesht endrra e nje qenieje qe ne njerezit pretendojme ta quajme kafshe dhe akoma me specifike qen.

Por asnjehere nuk i lejoj vetes qe kjo injorance drejt se vertetes te me mposhte dhe te me vere pertoke. Gjithmone kujtoj kur kam qene i vogel dhe i beja faqet me cokokrem, apo gjithmone kujtoj kur kam dhene puthjen e pare. Kjo me ben te ndihem me i balancuar ne menyren se si e shoh une jeten.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Duke u bazuar dhe ne pergjigjen e fundit te DI ANA e cila ne te njejten kohe eshte edhe krijuesja e kesaj teme, po vazhdoj arsyetimin tim.
> 
> Pyetjet qe ju i beni vetes te jeni e bindur qe nuk i bejne te gjithe, por nje kategori e caktuar njerezish, te cilet kane nje bote te pasur shpirterore dhe intelektuale. 
> Nese keto pyetje nuk do te peshonin ne ndergjegjen e ketyre lloj individesh, te jeni e bindur qe zhvillimi boteror do ngecte ne vend. Deshira dhe kurioziteti per te ditur bazat dhe kuptimin e jetes i bejne njerezit te ecin perpara.
> 
> Gjithsesi edhte ne kete kategori te caktuar individesh mund te dallohen qarte dy nenndarje :
> 1: Pozitivistet, te cilet kuriozitetin, kerkesen per ti dhene ekzistences nje kuptim, pra e thene ne nje menyre me konkrete keto pyetje qe ju beni, i kthejne ne nje force dinamike per te ecur perpara
> 2: Negativistet, te cilet te ndrydhur dhe te lodhur nga fakti qe nuk marrin pergjigje, jane te prirur drejt mohimit dhe nihilizmit, duke rene pre e inteligjences qe ata vete posedojne. Eshte e theksuar deshira per te pare me dyshim dhe pakenaqesi cdo fenomen, duke neglizhuar dhe neperkembur momentet e lumtura qe mund te kene kaluar ne momente te caktuara.
> 
> ...



Pershendetje dhe te falenderoj per pergjigjen,

Me beri shume mire te lexoj pozitivitetin e mendimeve te tua dhe e di qe ke te drejte.
Ndoshta bota ime nuk eshte normale dhe ndoshta karakteri im ka dicka qe nuk shkon per faktin qe pse duhet ti ndjej vuajtjet kaq shume!
Pse eshte e thene te vuajme?
Si mund te ndaloj te ndjej vuajtjet e njerezve dhe te qarat e tyre?
Si mund te jesh ne jete kaq e drejte dhe jo fitimtare?
Si ka mundesi qe ndjeshmeria qenka kaq vrasese?
Po ti me thua qe une nuk besoj deh mendoj keshtu ne shumicen e rasteve dhe une po te them me plot bindje qe kam menduar pozitivisht per jeten dhe vlerat humane,po sot nga zhgenjimet kam arritur ne konkluzionin qe jeta nuk ja vlen te jetohet!
Me thuaj ti te lutem cfare duhet te bej,mos eshte faji im qe vuaj,?
E di qe gjerat i kemi vete ne dore ti ndryshojme,po a i ndryshojme dot ne te vertete?
Pse vuajtja eshte kaq mizore?
Po pse njerezit qe duam na bejne keq?


respekte dhe flm

----------

